# 7 Month old with hip dysplasia



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

*Hip questions*

So I've been going back and forth about posting this and I think at this point I just need some advice. Stella my 7 month old puppy seems to be having "swinging" hips. I am uncertain whether or not it is because she is going through a growth spurt and is just having an awkward phase like puppies have sometimes or if it is something more severe. She is fairly long and I'm wondering I'd it is just her body catching up with the rest of herself. I also noticed her hips popping, with that being said I don't mean when she walks or runs I only noticed because I was playing with her and was petting her on the butt and I felt her hip pop. I hope this makes sense! Any advice or insight would be great.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Honestly the best advice IMO is to get X-rays done & submitted to OFA. At 6 months you can have prelims done.

Is she a healthy weight?


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes! I haven't weighed her since she was spayed but she weighed 54 then. I've kept her on the leaner side and she is very active. I've scheduled an appointment for xrays on monday and I was partially hoping i was just being a worry wart. Its just nerve wrecking. She is my girl and idk what I would do if anything happened to her

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm getting worried the more time passes I put my hand on her hip ans when she walks I can feel them pop  is is possible that this is just a growth spurt or something? And not hip dysplasia?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The looseness is not that concerning because they can tighten up. The popping I would be concerned about. My Rafi's hips did a lot of popping when I first adopted him and so did my 7 month old kitten's hips (!). Both of them were also lacking in muscle mass in that area. I put both of them on joint support, started regular exercise and they both improved a lot and the popping went away.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'd get the popping hips checked out by your vet. My OES was 8 weeks old when her hips popped in and out. Back then there was little that could be done, not sure what they can do today for a puppy but I'd sure find out if I were you.


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

BowWowMeow said:


> The looseness is not that concerning because they can tighten up. The popping I would be concerned about. My Rafi's hips did a lot of popping when I first adopted him and so did my 7 month old kitten's hips (!). Both of them were also lacking in muscle mass in that area. I put both of them on joint support, started regular exercise and they both improved a lot and the popping went away.


What joint support did you use? We do exercise regularly but its just pretty basic walks and what not. We just got back into the swing of things after her being spayed. I'm going on monday to get her hips checked out. I also wanted to mention that she in no way seems uncomfortable, I know dogs are pretty good at masking pain but she still run jumps and a ts like the crazy puppy she is!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I use a couple because Rafi's joints are really bad (he's 7 now). Here are some that I like:

Springtime Inc. Longevity 
In Clover Connectin powder
Vetriscience Glycoflex III tablets

I also give high doses of Ester C but you're not supposed to do that for a growing puppy. He also gets some herbal anti-inflammatories, Tumeric and Ark Naturals Sea Mobility Jerky treats and if he's really sore he gets Traumeel, Zeel or Arnica. 

Btw, Rafi does show some pain but his muscle mass is still good so several vets have told me they wouldn't advise surgery based on how well he's doing without it. I have been moderating his exercise--lots of walking and hiking on and off leash, swimming or walking in water, if possible but limiting his running and jumping.


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

BowWowMeow said:


> I use a couple because Rafi's joints are really bad (he's 7 now). Here are some that I like:
> 
> Springtime Inc. Longevity
> In Clover Connectin powder
> ...


Thanks for all of your help. Hopefully the vet will have good news on monday. I'm just upset something could be wrong with her. I feel deprived that I might not be able to get to spend as much time with her as I had thought. You get a puppy thinking you will have years and years with them. I'm probably overreacting but my brain is in overdrive right now :/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

HD is NOT a death sentence! My first gsd was diagnosed with severe bilateral HD at under a year old and lived to be almost 12. Her death was unrelated to her hips! 

Don't panic--she could be just fine and even if she does have HD, it is totally manageable. No one could ever tell from looking at Rafi--even a vet!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I also want to echo the statement that HD is NOT a death sentence by any means. There are so many dogs who do have HD and live normal lives. It's important to build muscle, swimming is excellent for this. Maintain a good healthy weight and give supplements.

BUT first you have to really know what your dealing with, get the xray done.

Do you have hip & elbow info on the parents...or better going further back?


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Courtney said:


> I also want to echo the statement that HD is NOT a death sentence by any means. There are so many dogs who do have HD and live normal lives. It's important to build muscle, swimming is excellent for this. Maintain a good healthy weight and give supplements.
> 
> BUT first you have to really know what your dealing with, get the xray done.
> 
> Do you have hip & elbow info on the parents...or better going further back?


She is at the vet as we speak! Hopefully good news. Unfortunately I do not have any info on the parents hips. The only thing I know is none of her littermates or any past litters have had any type of problems. Which I know really means nothing but its all I have lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

So I just got the phone call from the vet. She has a very mild case of hip dysplasia in her left hip. The vet said its more of a loose hip rather than your typical hip dysplasia and the with manipulation she could only then feel or hear the pop. She said that she thinks that maybe further down the line she will have problems with arthritis but until that point she thinks that she will be fine and the popping that I felt will definitely go away. So my questions is where do I go from here? because she is a puppy what would someone suggest I put her on? I want the best so that she can continue to grow and live a normal pain free life. any suggestions would be great


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

I have only started looking but here are a few that I have found so far. Thoughts? What should I be looking for in a good supplement?


Cosequin DS (Double Strength) - Dog Joint Supplements from SmartPak Equine

SmartCanine Joint Ultra - Dog Joint Supplements from SmartPak Equine

Cosequin Hip and Joint Bonelets Plus - Dog Joint Supplements from SmartPak Equine


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Are you able to post her x-rays here? There are a lot of members who also read them very well.

If it were me I would submit to OFA. I _think_ it's less than $50.00?

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals: Hip Dysplasia

If she indeed is mild this is totally manageable.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I didn't have much luck with the Cosequin products. 

I've had good results with Kala Health Arthrix Plus HA. ARTHRIX products containing MSM, glucosamine, chondroitin, hyaluronic acid, cetyl myristoleate and Ester C to help dogs and cats with joint problems

It's got low molecular weight chondroitin, high molecular weight hyaluronic acid, MSM, glucosamine and it's made in the U.S. It can be purchased on Amazon.

Just make sure she gets a dose appropriate for her age and weight. You can call Kala health and they can help with questions as well.

Also look into a good quality fish/salmon oil (I like Iceland Pure brand, also found on Amazon).

If the HD is mild then it's really going to be an issue of management, weight, supplements and exercise but it's definitely do-able!






KayForbes said:


> I have only started looking but here are a few that I have found so far. Thoughts? What should I be looking for in a good supplement?
> 
> 
> Cosequin DS (Double Strength) - Dog Joint Supplements from SmartPak Equine
> ...


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Courtney said:


> Are you able to post her x-rays here? There are a lot of members who also read them very well.
> 
> If it were me I would submit to OFA. I _think_ it's less than $50.00?
> 
> ...


I will see of I can I'm on my way to pick her up now!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

KayForbes said:


> I will see of I can I'm on my way to pick her up now!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sounds good and post a picture of her so we can see the gal we are talking so much about!


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I didn't have much luck with the Cosequin products.
> 
> I've had good results with Kala Health Arthrix Plus HA. ARTHRIX products containing MSM, glucosamine, chondroitin, hyaluronic acid, cetyl myristoleate and Ester C to help dogs and cats with joint problems
> 
> ...


Yeah the vet said it was hardly noticeable atleast I think I was mildly in shock when she told me. I'm going to pick her up now and I'm gonna have her go over it with me again. I do remember her saying it was mild and that one of the other vets has a golden with worse hips that doesn't even act like anything is wrong. I will try and update when I get back!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

So the vet said its moderate hip dysplasia in her left hip. No signs of arthritis possibly some down the line. She is going to speak with the orthopedic surgeon to see if she would be a candidate for the TPO hip surgery. I'm willing to do it if it will work. I'm just so upset right now. She said the popping will eventually go away, I'm just worried and I don't know what to do from here. She wasnt really clear about what I should do now. I know they were busy but some help would've been nice. I'm not really sure what I should now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Stay calm

Honestly, get a second opinion before surgery is even explored, seriously. Even moderate does not automatically mean surgery. Still these dogs can be managed.

Some vets are not the greatest at reading xrays for hip or elbow dysplasia, fact.


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Courtney said:


> Stay calm
> 
> Honestly, get a second opinion before surgery is even explored, seriously. Even moderate does not automatically mean surgery. Still these dogs can be managed.
> 
> Some vets are not the greatest at reading xrays for hip or elbow dysplasia, fact.


The vet had said she wasn't sure if she would even be a candidate for surgery because of her size and the condition of the hip. I'm just upset because she didn't really tell me what to do or what would be the best step to take. I guess I could ask for the xrays and have another vet look or even an orthopedic surgeon. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree with Courtney.

I understand how you feel, I cried for two weeks after learning about Ilda (mild - borderline moderate HD). Now that she's matured, I am keeping her very lean, good supplements, moderate exercise (no jumping), only someone with a really good eye for gaits could tell. She's a little short on her right hind sometimes.

As time went on and she matured she developed more muscle mass (front and rear) and I have to hold the little stinker back from over doing it sometimes!

in edit: a good next step would be to talk with a canine physical therapist if you have access to one.....


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

With Stella the only way I noticed was the popping I felt. She is a typical 7 month old puppy running and playing showing absolutely no signs of pain or discomfort. Should I be stopping her from being her normal self? Or only watch for signs of discomfort?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

I asked for the xrays but they don't have digital images only the film. I don't think there is a way to add them on here then correct?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok lets try this. Here is the left hip that has moderately dysplasia

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Also what do you guys think about this supplement?

Dasuquin for Dogs


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Just so you get more traffic. I would recommend starting a thread in Show Those Hips section & post this picture. Also include this thread link


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok this one is better. Sorry for all of the post. I'm still mildly in panic mode. Any input would be great guys, support aswell 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Just found out the my 7month old puppy has HD. Here is the link from the other thread I started but was told I might get more insight through here. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/296410-hip-questions.html#post3794434

Also, I will repost the picture. I know they are not good. I am just wondering what to do from here. Any help would be great.


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone?! Even anything as far as supplements I should use that are ok for a growing puppy?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

Wish I could be of some help but I am not sorry


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Hi--I have the same advice that I had earlier in your thread about supplements and about how to avoid surgery and have your dog live a healthy, active, long life. This is based on experience with two of my own dogs with HD and other dogs with joint problems. 

It's really not that big of a deal and it's good you know now so you can take proper care of her and hopefully avoid surgery.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your dog, that must be hard news. I don't have any experience w/ HD (or any experience at all, truthfully) but several previous posts about down pasterns suggested chicken or duck feet (frozen or dried), because they are full of glucosamine. It seemed like most people weren't recommending supplements for puppies, but dietary sources of joint-building substances were OK. I think Carmen of Carmspack also had a thick broth she made with marrow bones boiled down. I wasn't able to find the link quickly but I'll keep looking and try to forward it. Good luck.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Keep her at a healthy weight and in good physical shape. Exercise like swimming that is low impact and doesn't involve a lot of twisting and turning is ideal. Good musculature will help take the strain off the joints themselves.

Start her on joint supplements. We had a dog with much worse hips at a young age who made it to 13yo without ever having a problem with her hips. She was on glucosamine, chondritin, MSM, ester C and fish oil. There are many good joint supplements made for dogs on the market, though it's often cheaper to use human supplements (which is what we did).

By doing those things you're significantly increasing the chances that she'll lead a long, full life without any problems. While she definitely has HD based on the x-ray, they aren't so bad that good management can't accomplish a lot.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

I found it:



carmspack said:


> okay , Nancy (Jocoyn) just reminded me in the GMO thread about soup bones. What an excellent way to get gelatin which is collagen and the proteoglycan matrix. This was talked about in Deep Nutrition and Primal Body , Primal Mind ( a paleo type diet book ).
> For any animal that has been off with a tender stomach or is dehydrated or you want to mix some extra nutrition into your kibble or meat mix , a bone- broth is excellent.
> This goes for human nutrition as well when consome and broth were offered as first foods on the road to recovery.
> 
> ...


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Something like this might help your young one.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

To be perfectly honest, I do not see moderate HD in that left hip. I see a slightly shallow acetabulum and therefore the femoral head is not seated 100%, but do not see moderate. I see mild.. There is no sublexation, there is not any squaring of the femoral head , some thicknening of the femoral head is apparent. And to also be honest, the pelvis is not perfectly aligned, so that could be an issue also in the xray.
I would not even be thinking of surgery, I bet a good supplement and keeping her lean and in good muscle shape and I bet she will do just fine.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I replied in the first thread.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Merged threads - same info on both.


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Merged threads - same info on both.


Thank you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for all of your help guys. I've come to the conclusion supplements are going to be trial and error to see what works best for her. I am keeping her on the lean side she is 54 lbs and all of her brother's and sisters are much larger in the 60-70 range. She is on Fromm LBP so I do have her on a decent diet. She loves to swim so I will be finding a place where I can take her swimming. I also plan on taking the xrays to another vet to get a second opinion and possibly talk to a orthopedic surgeon to see what they think aswell. I've also been looking into canine physical therapy and chiropractic. Thanks for all of the support and wyominggrandma you made me feel slightly better 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

wyominggrandma said:


> To be perfectly honest, I do not see moderate HD in that left hip. I see a slightly shallow acetabulum and therefore the femoral head is not seated 100%, but do not see moderate. I see mild.. There is no sublexation, there is not any squaring of the femoral head , some thicknening of the femoral head is apparent. And to also be honest, the pelvis is not perfectly aligned, so that could be an issue also in the xray.
> I would not even be thinking of surgery, I bet a good supplement and keeping her lean and in good muscle shape and I bet she will do just fine.


Your talking about her left our right correct?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aviorwolf (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi, Kay,
I have an 11 y.o. GSD mix who was diagnosed with severe HD as a pup, and declared not a candidate for surgery. I put her on Cosamin DS, which is the human form of Cosequin, I believe, and fish oil capsules.
In the beginning, she took 2 Cosamin DS caps per day morning and evening, now it's one. And I give the fish oil caps am and pm also. She has done great. I keep her weight down, and we went on our usual round the block walk this morning. She sometimes has the "back legs together" gait coming upstairs, but not lately. 
I have nothing to do with Cosamin, but it has absolutely worked for Kira. I also have fed her quality food (Canidae dry, all life stages, plus a recent bit of canned grain-free stuff to to top it off. 
Good luck and I agree with not rushing into surgery.


----------



## Aviorwolf (Apr 10, 2013)

I think I was confusing....on the Cosamin DS, in the beginning I gave her one capsule in the am and one in the pm. Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## Aviorwolf (Apr 10, 2013)

Good grief, I meant I have no connection to the Cosamin company, etc. Holy crap, I need more coffee or something!


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Haha I totally understand! I feel the same way most of the time! Thanks for your help! I have her on Fromm LBP and she gets moderate exercise daily. I will definitely look into that supplement. Ill add it to my list! Lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

yes, looking at the xray straight on, I am talking about her left, but on our right. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Courtney said:


> Sounds good and post a picture of her so we can see the gal we are talking so much about!


I just saw this! Here is Miss Stella!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

And another 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh dear sweet dog those beautiful ears! <3


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you! What a beautiful girl, love her expression!!

I also adore the name Stella


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks guys! She is my girl! The name Stella definitely fits her diva personality!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Stella is beautiful!


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Just wanted to update! I have Stella on vetriscience glycoflex II and i am still working on getting her on fish oil as well. I have also been giving her Happy Hips salmon treats. She seems to be doing well not that she was doing poorly before. I am still noticing poping in the hips but I guess that's to be expected. I know that some of you experienced that in your dogs and said that it eventually stopped, do remember how long that took? I have been watching her exercise and weight. I have also started her on the treadmill so that she can get alittle more of a workout especially while I'm at work. Because she is showing no pain signs am only concerned about the poping at this point. Other than that she is being a normal puppy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi's hips popped a lot when I got him and so did my kitten's hips! I think it probably took 3 to 4 weeks for the inflammation to go down once I put them on supplements and anti-infammatories. My cat is on vitamin C and Connectin and when I first got him I put Rafi on Ester C (he was old enough) and Longevity and then Get Up and Go at night (for the inflammation) and Arnica when necessary. 

If you want to address


----------



## KayForbes (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks! I remember you saying you had him on some things but couldn't remember all of it! How old do they need to be for ester-c? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You can give vitamin C but it just can't be the calcium ascorbate form. Rafi was between 1 and 1.5 when I adopted him but was pretty much done growing. Be sure to get a buffered product and ease into it gradually.


----------

